
Running Headless Chromium in Azure Functions with Puppeteer and Playwright - kiyanwang
https://anthonychu.ca/post/azure-functions-headless-chromium-puppeteer-playwright/
======
janOsch
Looks nice and simple. Adding puppeteer playwright on AWS lambda is also
possible, but requires some effort to configure right

